

Apple silently tweaking iPhone 5 body? - tmslnz
http://noplay.org/post/33971939158/

======
zaroth
Apple explained this already. They have high resolution / high speed cameras
analyzing each phone as it goes down the assembly line and automatically
selecting the 'best' bezel out of something like 64 possible bins.

~~~
tmslnz
If you are talking about this: <http://www.apple.com/iphone/#video> (05'40")
then I understand they are picking the best plastic inlays to fit one
particular chassis (as the video also shows). But that is unrelated to the
outer edge CNC milling. What I believe has happened there is that the CNC tool
adjusts its path to compensate for mounting misalignments by using a feeler.
If the feeler is worn out or there's any other issue then the tool may re-
adjust wrongly. I'm speculating, but I'm starting to believe it's not a design
change; just a little f-up.

------
pedalpete
the one on the left is much nicer, but seeing as the device has been out for
such a short period of time, can we tell which device was actually
manufactured first?

Or is this a case of different suppliers having slightly different parts?
which seems unlikely for a new Apple product, but the one with the gap between
the aluminium and glass seems all kinds of wrong anyway.

~~~
tmslnz
Not sure. But I am getting curious about why. It's a hell of a tooling
tolerance or it's a Jony Ive last-minute caprice? Considering the overall
packaging accuracy I'd be inclined to file it as the latter.

